
Ask HN: How to turn my voice into text data with as little friction as possible - tai_hn
I want to make a system to speak to my iPhone, make that audio file into texts, and import that to Evernote or Notes. How can I achieve this with as little friction as possible?
======
afarrell
I've been using [https://otter.ai/](https://otter.ai/) on the iPhone (An
android app also exists) to do this. It is tremendously helpful for getting a
first draft out despite writing anxiety.

It lets you speak uninterrupted for as long as you want and doesn't require
you to restart. The text which it produces is quite high quality -- not
stenographer-level quality; you still need a trained human for that. -- but if
you're in a quiet area, it is certainly good enough to transcribe then go
through an hour later and correct the errors.

It can export directly to Bear, email, or notes. I assume Evernote works too.

